# Timed heaters?



## MesozoicMiss (Jun 7, 2018)

So friends, how do you heat your insects? My whole house temperature ranges from 70-80 (as we get more into summer that should rise), but I was wondering if anyone has tips on heating with a temperature shut off or anything like that. I'm really interested in getting more mantids but I want to have consistent temperature and while heating may not be a problem in summer come fall and winter seasons I will need a solution. I dont want to directly apply heat cause I dont want to roast anyone but I was hoping people have some suggestions!

Important: my bugs are kept in a large back sunroom (which is mostly shaded thanks to big trees) and I rent so building a designated heated insect room is outside of my abilities.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 7, 2018)

What temperature range do you maintain your house during cold seasons?


----------



## MesozoicMiss (Jun 7, 2018)

Well we just moved to salt lake and the back sunroom is always 5-10 degrees cooler but we plan on keeping the house 65ish.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 7, 2018)

I heat most of mine with a heat lamp, and my ghost mantids are on a heat pad. I recommend a heat lamp because you only have to lower or higher it to get a temperature difference.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jun 7, 2018)

I have 20 foot heat cable going underneath all my terrariums which is regulated by a thermostat set at 75°F. Sounds like a fancy expensive set up but its really not, the heat cable was $12 and the thermostat was $15 on Amazon. 

I also have a heat mat for my Eremiaphilia nymphs because they require higher temps of 90 to 95°F


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 8, 2018)

My mantids are in the living room so that is in the colder seasons in the same temperature. Since I am sensitive for cold, I keep my livingroom at 21,5°C and sometimes warmer when I am feeling cold. But I don't have mantids (yet) that needs more warmth


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 8, 2018)

@Predatorhousepet That is a good idea! Maybe I will try that someday.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 10, 2018)

I use a ceramic heat emitter (doesn't emit light this way) and hang it above all the enclosures at the correct height for the desired temperature.  It's worked well for me so far, and as mentioned, you can adjust the height as needed to get the temperature you want.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2018)

@Ocelotbren I have kinda gotten used to having the red light in my closet at night   That is a good idea though!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MesozoicMiss (Jun 11, 2018)

Ocelotbren said:


> I use a ceramic heat emitter (doesn't emit light this way) and hang it above all the enclosures at the correct height for the desired temperature.  It's worked well for me so far, and as mentioned, you can adjust the height as needed to get the temperature you want.


Do you have a preferred ceramic heater? Is it on a timer at all?


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 11, 2018)

@MesozoicMiss This is the one I have: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IOBZT80/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&amp;amp;psc=1

And this is what I put it in: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DIWVO/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&amp;amp;psc=1

I don't have a timer, although there could certainly be benefits to using one.  I have it off now that it's summer but I had it on full-time in the winter.  I only have a few mantises so it was fairly easy to bump them up all up to the 75-78 F range with one emitter.

My current mantises are all adult now also so if the temperature does dip in the room without the heater at night this summer I'm not as concerned.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2018)

I want to get a thermostat, because my mantids live in a tent outdoors all summer, and I don't want them to get too hot. Do you know where I could get one and for how much? I am only 13, so I don't have a lot to spend.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jun 11, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I want to get a thermostat, because my mantids live in a tent outdoors all summer, and I don't want them to get too hot. Do you know where I could get one and for how much? I am only 13, so I don't have a lot to spend.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


This one is under $20 on Amazon and it's very similar to the one I use, but it's for cooling rather than heating. It can be attached to any cooling device such as a fan or portable air conditioner so that it turns on if a specific high temperature is reached.

http://a.co/6dlhL75


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok, Good to know. I will look into something like that! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## kwright (Aug 15, 2018)

I just purchased a seedling mat with a thermostat controller. I was planning on setting it under the glass terrarium and trying to keep it at about 75 F for my religiosa. Is that safe or too high? The house is generally 73-70 F in the summer and as low as 64 F in the winter.


----------

